

Ask HN: Usability guidelines for smart phone screens? - kipepeo

Where can I find some good usability guidelines for small screens? Any tips, resources, or websites are welcome!
======
tokenadult
_Any tips, resources, or websites are welcome!_

Many of the tips (but not all) below relate to building websites that will be
used on mobile devices. Some relate more generally to any device with a small
screen.

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20030825.html>

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/mobile-sites-apps.html>

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/mobile-ux-guidelines.html>

[http://www.useit.com/alertbox/mobile-content-
comprehension.h...](http://www.useit.com/alertbox/mobile-content-
comprehension.html)

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/mobile-usability.html>

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/ipad.html>

<http://www.useit.com/alertbox/screen-space-use.html>

~~~
kipepeo
Thx!

------
kipepeo
I'm looking for visual examples as well if ever!

